# CD&t Shot



## 11langenkamp_w (Dec 10, 2012)

At what age can you start to give a baby goat Cd&t shot? Also i was told to give the does the shot 2-3 weeks before they kid? If i do it to soon will it kill the babies?
THanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

For goats it's best for give the dam a CDT shot 30 days before kidding that way the kids get it absorbed into their body. If you miss that then you should give it to the kids at four weeks or so but some give it earlier than that. If it's their first time, which it would be for kids, then you need to give a booster in four weeks. Then you only give it once a year. The does is 2cc no matter the age or the weight. I give it SQ.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 10, 2012)

no it wont hurt anything giving it sooner, I would avoid giving the vaccination the first couple months of pregnancy, but if you aren't positiveon a due date and give it 6 weeks before they kid instead of 3  or 4 weeks before they kid, There wont be any problems. 

Were your does up to date on their vaccinations? Have they been vaccinated yearly up to this point?  

We vaccinate our kids at 4 weeks, 8 weeks and 6 months the first year.  If you vaccinate your kids at only 2 or 3 weeks of age, it wont be as affective as vaccinating when they are a little older. Maternal antibodies that are in the kids system will interfer with the affectiveness of the vaccine.  It is why we give a 3rd shot at 6 months of age.  Then we vaccinated at a year of age and yearly after that. 

Normally, our does receive their yearly vaccination, 30 days before kidding. 

should be 2 cc regardless of age or size, and you will want to read the label on the bottle for exact directions, some brands vary a little, some will say give sub-Q(under the skin) only, while others say you can give sub-Q or IM(in the muscle).  WE give ours sub-Q in the armpit area of the front leg, the losse skin between the front leg and chest area.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so give the cdand t at 4 weeks then wait another 4 weeks for the bose? And no they are not up to date on them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, four weeks then in another four weeks for the booster. SQ at the armpit is where I also do it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 11, 2012)

if your does aren't up to date on their CD&T shots, giving one vaccination 30 days before she kids is not as affective. Inorder for your does to be up-to-date they need two shots as well, the first shot and then a booster.  

Are you saying give the Booster shot 4 weeks later or give the Bo-se shot 4 weeks later?  Sorry I am a bit confused by your last question.


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2012)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> At what age can you start to give a baby goat Cd&t shot? Also i was told to give the does the shot 2-3 weeks before they kid? If i do it to soon will it kill the babies?
> THanks


It will not harm the kids.

This is how we vaccinate here:

CD&T  -  Administered SQ - We obtain "Lamb Combo" from our vet that is a combination of CD&T and Bo-Se.

                     Pregnant Does:  3-6weeks before kidding

                     Kids:  Mama vaccinated as above  kid first is 4-5 wks of age - Booster 3-4 weeks later

                     Kids:  Mama not vaccinated as above- First at 1 wk of age -  Booster 3-4 wks later


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Dec 11, 2012)

Is the booster the CD&T? And For shots thats all they need is a booster and then the bos-e ANd just give the bos e when they are kids right. THanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> Is the booster the CD&T? And For shots thats all they need is a booster and then the bos-e ANd just give the bos e when they are kids right. THanks


Yes a booster for CDT is just another CDT shot. I don't do the Bo-Se, just the CDT.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 12, 2012)

Bo-se is perscription, it is selenium and vit E and not all areas need to give it. We give bo-se shots about twice a year, it can be toxic if overdosed/overused.  We give one small shot(1/4 to 1/2) cc when the kid is born if their legs seem weak at all. We always give a bo-se shot at weaning(1cc) for the stress at weaning. and we give our does a Bo-se shot about 30 days before kidding.  the dosage is 1 cc per 40lbs. injected. 
We will get very weak legged kids if we don't use it.  

We also keep out a good quality loose goat mineral and feed a formulated feed the last month of gestation and during nursing to our does. As well as have a  creep feed area(small area that only the kids can get in) that has out goat feed in it all the time for them. 



Depending on your area and conditions and if you are traveling with your goats, some people give pnuemonia shots to their goats as well.


----------

